# Addon Update



## Labss (1. Dezember 2007)

Hallo gibt es eine Möglichkeit die instalierten Addons per klick Automatisch zu updaten?
Wenn ja schreibt mal bitte wie es geht


----------



## Gendo Ikari83 (2. Dezember 2007)

Also bei mir kommt ein Fenster das mir mitteilt wenn einige der AddOns Updates verfügbar haben, die dann auch Automatisch runtergeladen werden wenn ich das bestätige.
Ansonsten kannst du bei Blasc Rechtsklick aufs Icon in der Taskleiste machen und dann Aktionen - Nach AddOn .... anklicken. Geht allerdings halt nur mit ACE AddOns. Für nicht ACE AddOns gibts so nen Updater auch von Curse. Der ist allerdings nicht ganz so komfortabel finde ich.


----------



## Slayerinoo (21. Januar 2008)

auch wenn der beitrag schon n bissl älter is. aber ich glaub ich weiß was du meinst. willst du quasi nur die addons aktualisieren, die installiert sind? dann müsste das normal auf "addons aktualisieren" gehn. beim ace updater is das nicht ganz so verwirrend, da man da alle installierten addons mit einem klick markieren und dann aktualisieren kann.


----------

